# Configurer Hotmail dans Mail



## tonrain (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, tout d'abord, je tiens à m'excuser d'avance auprès des modos et des admins si mon message n'est pas dans la bonne catégorie ou s'il existe déjà...

_*Cette méthode a fonctionné avec le compte de mon voisin sur Mail, et sur l'iTouchMail.
Pour ma part, elle a fonctionné sur l'iTouchMail,puisqu'à l'époque je n'avais pas d'ordinateur personnel.
Cependant, cela ne fonctionne pas encore avec tous les comptes...*_

*1ère étape:*

- Ouvrez Mail (je vais prendre le cas où Mail n'a JAMAIS été configuré auparavant; s'il est déjà configurer, allez dans Préférences, Comptes, et cliquez sur le petit plus en bas de la liste des comptes.)

- Complétez le premier tableau.

*2ème étape:*

- Choisissez POP.
- Description: ce que vous voulez...

- Serveur de réception: pop3.live.com
- Nom d'utilisateur: votre adresse hotmail complète
- Mot de passe: votre mot de passe

*3ème étape:*

- Serveur d'envoi: smtp.live.com
- Activez l'authentification
- Nom d'utilisateur: votre adresse hotmail complète
- Mot de passe: votre mot de passe

*Alternatif:*

Cliquez ici pour télécharger un plugin pour Mail.

Fonctionne sous Léopard PPC et Intel.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2009)

bonjour

c'est quoi exactement?
un tuto ou une demande d'aide?

 de toutes facons le sujet central unique ( en theorie)
est là
derniere page
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/compte-hotmail-dans-mail-180009-33.html


----------



## tonrain (2 Septembre 2009)

A la base, c'est un tutoriel, mais c'est quasiment impossible de savoir s'il existe déjà un sujet, vu le nombre de sujet présent dans chacune des catégories...

Je laisse le soin aux modos de supprimer le sujet s'ils le jugent nécessaires...


----------

